

Why do I get try again when I tryto show hn my website - priyankapaj


======
priyankapaj
Its funny these comments go through but my website address does not pass
through. Is it marked for spam or something?

------
priyankapaj
Me and my partners together built this goal sharing and tracking website

------
priyankapaj
now got to try if this works...the website is www.DreamZook.com

